# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  perkenalan

## pavilion

Salam kenal,saya pendatang baru sekaligus penghoby baru ikan koi,mohon ijin bergabung di sini

----------


## Rotkiv

Salam kenal dr cilegon om  ::

----------


## beearacer

salam kenal dari LC Koi Food om  :: 
 :Welcome:

----------


## ipaul888

salam kenal om

----------


## userkoe

salam kenal om  :Peace:

----------


## david_pupu

Salam kenal.om welcome to kois

----------


## Addib Rosjadi

Salam kenal Om..Welcome to KOI's  :Welcome:  :Welcome:

----------


## ipaul888

salam kenal om

----------


## Ilham raya koi

Salam kenal utk semua kois lovers

----------

